# Century formula tip tornado for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

12’6” ....drum/chunking rod....6-8oz plus bait easily........nice shape overall.......shrink wrap is a little rough and one guide was re-wrapped badly.......$250 shipped pp


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Closed here


----------

